# Need Advice on seperation and selling.



## Iridium&gt;Gold (Dec 27, 2021)

I have no clue what I am doing, the land that we found the Palladium’s on seems to have a high content. I don’t want to melt everything together I just want to get rid of the junk. I attached some pictures of different surface samples we took. Any advice and any contacts in the USA would be appreciated.


----------



## Lino1406 (Dec 27, 2021)

Incinerate at 700C or react with H2O2
If the rhodium is nanosize, good Chance to get it with palladium in hot
AR. Drop with zinc or copper


----------



## goldandsilver123 (Dec 27, 2021)

There's no palladium or ruthenium or rhodium in this sample. Pd, Ru, Rh lay on the compton region of the x-ray spectrum, and in light matrix samples (like sand) you get errors that doesn't occur on metallic samples.

This is an XRF of acrylic:


----------



## Iridium&gt;Gold (Dec 27, 2021)

goldandsilver123 said:


> There's no palladium or ruthenium or rhodium in this sample. Pd, Ru, Rh lay on the compton region of the x-ray spectrum, and in light matrix samples (like sand) you get errors that doesn't occur on metallic samples.
> 
> This is an XRF of acrylic:


We melted it down and got close to the same results. A little less because I did not achieve the desired temperature but close.


----------



## galenrog (Dec 27, 2021)

Your XRF is guessing, not analyzing. 

Time for more coffee.


----------



## butcher (Dec 27, 2021)

This is beginning to smell funny
My advice would be to hold on to your cash and spend it to get a proper assay of the material.


----------



## Iridium&gt;Gold (Dec 27, 2021)

I appreciate the advice.


----------



## orvi (Dec 29, 2021)

I can´t say if it is way I see it, but ... Do you measure the powder inside of a bag ? If yes, than this is not good approach to obtain representative results. You need directly hit the material with Xray. Very thin PE foil of few microns is OK, but relatively thick plastic bag could mess up your analysis pretty badly.

Aside of XRF, make some analytical prove - eg dissolve a bit of powder in AR and simmer it for some time. Then test the solution with stannous for Pd or Rh, also you could test the resulting solution with DMG - this is very selective for Pd and yellowish precipitate/colour is unmistakeable.


----------



## the leprechaun (Jan 10, 2022)

goldandsilver123 said:


> There's no palladium or ruthenium or rhodium in this sample. Pd, Ru, Rh lay on the compton region of the x-ray spectrum, and in light matrix samples (like sand) you get errors that doesn't occur on metallic samples.
> 
> This is an XRF of acrylic:


I have the same analyzer and has it thrown me up some results in the past but to be honest it paid for itself in a month )


----------

